# Silicon spray or Maru lube?



## bour1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a lube but I am not sure if I should buy a Silicon Spray or Maru lube.

What whould you suggest me?


----------



## theace (Nov 16, 2010)

MARU LUBE will give you really good results but will dry out in a couple of solves. Mine usually dries out in under 50.

CRC will last much longer and give you good, consistent results. So, I'd suggest the CRC


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 16, 2010)

Maru lube doesn't last very long still it's good but i'd recommend crc


----------



## number1failure (Nov 16, 2010)

CRC gives the cube a smooth/creamy feel, after the gluey feeling after application. Maru lube is more slick, however, it dries out much faster than CRC. What I do is usually apply CRC about once a month, and Maru on top about twice a week.


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 16, 2010)

I personally favor Maru lube, but it's a little pricey for what it does. If you're going to buy lube separately I'd go with CRC.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't used Maru, but like people said, it doesn't last long.

CRC is awesome. And you don't have to buy it online. It can be bought at Wal-Mart. (Depending on where you live.)


----------



## bour1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you guys for your help.
I will go for CRC, but I am from Greece and there is no Wal-Mart in my country so i have to buy it online.

Do you know if I can find it online?
Is this lube the same as CRC?


----------



## number1failure (Nov 17, 2010)

bour1992 said:


> Thank you guys for your help.
> I will go for CRC, but I am from Greece and there is no Wal-Mart in my country so i have to buy it online.
> 
> Do you know if I can find it online?
> Is this lube the same as CRC?


 
No, that is not CRC. It is a very good lube though, supposedly. Here is a link for CRC:
http://www.amazon.com/CRC-05074-Sil..._1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1289993038&sr=8-1

For the price of one can of CRC online, not to mention even the shipping, you could buy a few bottles of Maru lube, which has free shipping. Personally, I would get the Maru Lube, but if you still want CRC, up there's the link. ↑


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like to lube it with CRC and break it in, then maybe an hour later, add some Maru Lube. Double whammy


----------



## Godmil (Nov 17, 2010)

You may find it difficult getting pressurised containers sent internationally. I ordered Prostaff D39 (the orange one) from Lightake and thankfully it did arrive.


----------



## bour1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

Godmil said:


> You may find it difficult getting pressurised containers sent internationally. I ordered Prostaff D39 (the orange one) from Lightake and thankfully it did arrive.


 
Is this good?
Have you tried any other lube to do a comparison with it?


----------



## Godmil (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm afraid I've only tried it against some random brands (not lig-a-loo, or CRC), but it is the lube that Haiyan uses on the cubes he sells (my Memory was amazing out of the box) also it's the one that F2's come prelubed with. I did a little squirt in my F2 and it felt like new  But then I did a big squirt in my Memory and it went all gummy... so I think it's good if you use it in moderation. ( I got some maru lube yesterday but haven't tested it out yet)


----------



## Pixel 6 (Nov 17, 2010)

You could try Lubix. I've had no problem shipping internationally.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally like Lubix. Even though it seems expensive I have bought $40 and it has lubed over 100 cubes at a competition. YAY!


----------



## theace (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh but the maru lube doesn't go well with the f2 prelube thing. Mine got all sticky when i put in maru over that one


----------

